# can i install any mac os on dual core pc



## marutidid (Oct 2, 2008)

can i install any mac os on dual core pc., if yes which one will be compatible


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

no you cannot, mac os can ONLY be installed on a mac computer per the license


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Also, the hardware is in fact different. Standard PCs use a BIOS, while Macs use open firmware. Also, there is a chip on Mac motherboard that the OS installer looks for to know that it is a Mac.


----------

